# Lagenandra meeboldi via Tissue culture



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I’ve gotten enough L. meeboldi going invitro to start taking some out. This is right out of Stage 2. The plants had already started to develop small roots since the jar was over 8 weeks old, so instead of dividing it further.....

See the pictures and read the rest on my blog


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Ghaz please, you are making me drool!

When are you going to write a how to guide for tissue propagation?! I've tried but I get contaminations that kill off the plant and I find little info online in the way of a step-by-step guide.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I know! I started writing it up, then wanted to add some video content - but didn't have a camera. So went looking for one - FINALLY bought one, but now looking for good editing software.....

I should just go ahead and publish the article without the video for now.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I totally agree haha. Add the video late.

By the way you can use the default windows video software, its not fancy by any means, but it will let you do some editing.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

/me - looks for the like button.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 19, 2008)

Wait, so 40 jars of Lagenandra with 25 plants in each jar...wow that's a lot of plants. Gonna have plenty to pass around in the near future, I bet


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

legomaniac89 said:


> Wait, so 40 jars of Lagenandra with 25 plants in each jar...wow that's a lot of plants. Gonna have plenty to pass around in the near future, I bet


Yep! Trying to grow some out in my tank now. Should see some results in the next few weeks.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

so you basicly put the plant inot a blender then put it in a growing solution and a short time later you have free floating plants?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

TAB said:


> so you basicly put the plant inot a blender then put it in a growing solution and a short time later you have free floating plants?


Well, not exactly. You take a small segment of the plant, and then stick it into some media that got growth regulators in it. The plant multiplies like crazy, and you end up with a lot of clones.


----------



## tao (Jun 15, 2005)

because I'm an ignoramus... why is this necessary? How does L. meeboldi normally reproduce? Or are they just that slow growing?

What is the media w/ growth regulators? Would it be worth trying with something like mini pellia or does it have to be a certain type of plant?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Personally? I'm trying out tissue culture and my goal is to propagate out crypts and lagenandra species that are difficult / slow to propagate via regular means. L. meeboldi does grow rather slowly and since I had some material on hand, it became one of the first few candidates.

Almost any plant can be tissue cultured - the actual process used is usually plant specific, but generally the same:
Select explant, sterlize, initiate, multiplay, root, acclimate.

Yes, mini-pellia can be tissue cultured.


----------

